# Free shipping on amazing grain free "brothers" dog food



## loubader (Nov 29, 2010)

I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and there is a pet store that I frequent for my dog Lou, called _(*** Store Name Edited Out by RFD ***)_. Anyhow, they now feature all their products on line _(*** Link Edited Out by RFD ***)_ and the one item I've been lugging back and forth from home is their own in house dog food called "BROTHERS" but what I just found out is that they have FREE SHIPPING! It's made from all natural ingredients and what I never knew was how much sugar they put in common brands.Within weeks of changing Lou's food his teeth and dog breath began to change for the better!

Anyhow, they're a really nice family owned store and I'd like to see them succeed and do well so if you are looking for a new product to try or you like the idea of free shipping like I do, give them a try!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

$75 for 25 lb bag?? yikes, thats more expensive then Orijen and with some questionable ingredients, 

Chicken meal, tapioca, pumpkin, sweet potato, dried egg product, peas, turkey meal, pea protein, natural flavors, canola oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), alfalfa meal, carrots, brewer’s dried yeast, potassium chloride, choline chloride, salt, blueberries, cranberries, apples, celery, beets, parsley, lettuce, spinach, DL-methionine, L-lysine, taurine, mixed Tocopherols, rosemary extract, lecithin, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, folic acid, biotin, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, L-ascorbyl 2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C activity), zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, Vitamin B12 supplement, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Amylase (Aspergillus oryzae), Protease (Aspergillus oryzae), Cellulase (Trichoderma reesei), Lactase (Aspergillus oryzae), Hemicellulase (Trichoderma reesei), Lipase (Aspergillus oryzae).

Theres also no fresh meats, just meals, I would prefer to see fish oil instead of canola oil, especially for that price and at 30% protein, Acana is a much better value ($55 for 30 lbs- 33% protein)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like somebody is trying to be sly about promoting their store and dog food!

Hey, I didn't say 'succeeding', I said 'trying'.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Sounds like somebody is trying to be sly about promoting their store and dog food!
> 
> Hey, I didn't say 'succeeding', I said 'trying'.


Ha you couldn't have said it any better!!!!!:smile:


----------



## loubader (Nov 29, 2010)

*You're quite right!*

However, I am Vice President of Sales for a company in the Marine Industry, and because I'm in "sales" and actually quite good at it, i try to "promote" businesses I frequent when I feel they deserve it. I share the name of my hair dresser, manicurist, dry cleaner and housekeeper! 

I have no affiliation to this store, I just like their food and their business practices, I thought these forums were to share qualified informationn.


----------



## loubader (Nov 29, 2010)

loubader said:


> I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and there is a pet store that I frequent for my dog Lou, called _(*** Store Name Edited Out by RFD ***)_. Anyhow, they now feature all their products on line _(*** Link Edited Out by RFD ***)_ and the one item I've been lugging back and forth from home is their own in house dog food called "BROTHERS" but what I just found out is that they have FREE SHIPPING! It's made from all natural ingredients and what I never knew was how much sugar they put in common brands.Within weeks of changing Lou's food his teeth and dog breath began to change for the better!
> 
> Anyhow, they're a really nice family owned store and I'd like to see them succeed and do well so if you are looking for a new product to try or you like the idea of free shipping like I do, give them a try!


 “If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.” Will Rogers--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

loubader said:


> However, I am Vice President of Sales for a company in the Marine Industry, and because I'm in "sales" and actually quite good at it, i try to "promote" businesses I frequent when I feel they deserve it. I share the name of my hair dresser, manicurist, dry cleaner and housekeeper!
> 
> I have no affiliation to this store, I just like their food and their business practices, I thought these forums were to share qualified informationn.


The food selection looks pretty good, but I think they offer quite a few brands that are much better than Brothers.


----------

